#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Διάθεση ΦΕΚ από το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο

## Xάρης

Άρθρο 18 του Ν.3469/2006 (ΦΕΚ 131/Α'/2006).

§1. "Κάθε πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα πρόσβασης στα ΦΕΚ" 

§2. "Κάθε πολίτης έχει *δωρεάν πρόσβαση, μέσω Διαδικτύου*, για *ανάγνωση* των δημοσιευμάτων πλην όλων των τευχών της «Εφημερίδος της Κυβερνήσεως», *πλην* του τεύχους Α.Ε.-.Ε.Π.Ε. και Γ.Ε.ΜΗ."

§5. "Πολίτης ο οποίος είναι *άπορος*, σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία, μπορεί να λαμβάνει ύστερα από άδεια του Ειδικού Γραμματέα του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου, δωρεάν αντίτυπο ΦΕΚ, καθώς και οποιαδήποτε άλλη έκδοση του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου."

----------


## vrv

http://www.et.gr/products-services/syndrom_dep
Προφανώς ο νόμος δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα...
Είχα διαβάσει κάποιες δηλώσεις από τη νέα κυβέρνηση για ελεύθερη πρόσβαση κλπ
Γνωρίζει κανείς τίποτα νεώτερο γι' αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## Xάρης

Η πρόσβαση πάντως είναι ελεύθερη.
Δωρεάν είναι μόνο για τα ΦΕΚ σε μορφή εικόνας η οποία πολλές φορές δεν είναι εύκολα αναγνώσιμη. 
Για να τα προμηθευτεί κάποιος σε μορφή pdf πρέπει να πληρώσει.
Η κυβέρνηση και ο Ραγκούσης τυπικά είναι εντάξει απέναντι στο λαό και στις υποσχέσεις τους αλλά θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν και η διάθεση μέσω του διαδικτύου σε μορφή pdf.

Ο "άπορος" πώς ορίζεται από τη νομοθεσία;

----------


## Efpalinos

Δωρεάν Νομοθεσία για όλους σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή! Στη πολιτεία δεν κοστίζει τίποτα ενώ τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πολλαπλά! Εάν μπορούν να αγοράζουν συνειδήσεις πολιτών με DVD και προσφορές οι μεγαλοεκδότες, μπορεί το Ελληνικό Κράτος να επιμορφώνει και να χτίζει τις συνειδήσεις των πολιτών.  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Samdreamth

Θα έπρεπε να το θέλει αλλά....

Οι νομοθεσίες και λοιποί κανονισμοί, από την στιγμή που είναι κρατικοί θα έπρεπε να προσφέρονταν ελεύθερα στους πολίτες.
Έτσι περισσότερος κόσμος θα ήταν ενημερωμένος για πολλά πράγματα... 
Βέβαια το αν θέλουν οι διάφορες κυβερνήσεις τους πολίτες ενημερωμένους είναι κάτι που σηκώνει κουβέντα αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης...
Πάντως το κόστος να γίνει αυτό (pdfs) δεν νομίζω να είναι τραγικά μεγάλο οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα...

----------

